
America's Most Promising Startups - nav
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/06/0627_fresh_entrepreneurs/index.htm
======
bayareaguy
<http://jottit.com/pk9my/> \- a two page version (I hate clicking on
thumbnails) courtesy of python ( <http://pastebin.com/f4e261330> )

